# Synthergine is a Must!



## MOOSEKNUCKLES (Dec 30, 2014)

Synthergine is amazing, just got labs back after 1 month and 2 days of use and my numbers have dropped dramatically, I just emailed the hard copies  to Synthetek so they should be posted soon.

Before: ALT - 141, AST - 80   
After:    ALT -   52, AST - 37   

Synthergine was taken ORAL. :headbang:

No changes in daily routine from 1st test to 2nd test, this proves IMO oral is just as effective, I have proven this before in past tests.


----------

